# Buying '06 rear bumper?



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Where can I get them? I'm havin a helluva time trying to find them...


----------



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

i got mine on ebay


----------



## Black Devil (Dec 3, 2006)

Cleveland Pick A Part. Got mine (never needed paint) from them. Got the hole exhaust from the manifolds back, with all the hardware, o2's, shields and the parts needed to swap to the 05' bumper for 700 + shipping.


----------



## PEKO (Nov 30, 2006)

I can get you guys anything u want from gm. But big things like bumpers, the shiiping would kill u.


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

PEKO said:


> I can get you guys anything u want from gm. But big things like bumpers, the shiiping would kill u.


What would it cost, shipping included? And I assume it would come not painted, yes?


----------



## PEKO (Nov 30, 2006)

The rear fascia I can get you for $251.00 But last time I tried to ship a Fascia for i believe an Envoy, ups wanted over $100 to ship because of the size.


----------



## Whannanna (Dec 12, 2006)

will the 05 exhaust + Fascia work on the 04 and all? i was always wondering that. the 05 rear looks better then the 04. always wanted to swap


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

Black Devil said:


> Cleveland Pick A Part. Got mine (never needed paint) from them. Got the hole exhaust from the manifolds back, with all the hardware, o2's, shields and the parts needed to swap to the 05' bumper for 700 + shipping.


I emailed Cleveland Pick A Part about a week ago about an 05/06 Black GTO hood and they said they were out of them. What year GTO do you have? I have an 04 and would like do have the rear 05/06 bumper and exhaust for mine.


----------



## Street Unity Customs (May 6, 2007)

i have a bumper for sale and many other parts (check my post in the 04-06 GTO parts for sale)


----------

